# Getting a job with only a CPC-A



## bdoske

I have recently got my CPC-A and have had a lot of denials on job positions. I am finding that most of the postings are wanting at least two years experience to qualify for the position. Therefore only having 1 year is not qualifying me for those jobs. Does anyone have an suggestions on how to over come this and how to sell yourself. I just find it frustrating trying to get a job with no experience but you need it to get hired. How do you get that experience without someone giving you a chance. Its a catch 22.


----------



## ASC CODER

some places do payed internship. Also Try billing companies. Starting at the bottom sometimes is tough but I have to tell you it takes 3 to 5 years before you start making what I feel you deserve. Some get lucky. Most of the time not so much. 

Good luck out there!!!

P.S. My first experience years ago they couldn't even make payroll.


----------



## RNCPC0709

*Have you thought about alternative jobs?*

A lot of CPC-A's are looking for coding positions in a physicians office.  However, the payor arena is a good place to look for jobs.  Consider claims processing and customer service positions at these companies.  After another year of experience, you can have the "A" removed from your "CPC-A" and bill yourself with the required experience.  However, what you may find is that you like your job and the opportunities for advancement that it provides.  If not, you can look for a job with a physician and bill yourself with payor experience!

Good luck on your search!


***************

PB


----------



## laifun118@yahoo.com

*Jetgirl*

Hi, Everyone,
                  Is there an option beside working experience to fulfil CPC-A title???  It is almost impossible to find work in medical offie without any experience !
              Can I study other couses in CPC ?
               Please advise !
               Jetgirl


----------



## FTessaBartels

*To jetgirl*



jetgirl said:


> Hi, Everyone,
> Is there an option beside working experience to fulfil CPC-A title???  It is almost impossible to find work in medical offie without any experience !
> Can I study other couses in CPC ?
> Please advise !
> Jetgirl



Please go to the AAPC national website and research the requirements for CPC and CPC-A.  All the information you need is there. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## alreese

I took my CPC test last week.  I was lucky enough that while I was still finishing my training, I interviewed for a part time mailroom position for billing company.  5 weeks after starting there I was offered a full time medical collecting position.  I really enjoy what I do although it doesn't require much coding.  I figure it is a good way to get in my few years of "experience" while doing something I like and by doing the collecting side I am learning a lot about Medicare and Medicaid which I have noticed many of the major places look for.  The pay isn't the best, it is horrible either tho.  We have good benefits too.  I would look into a third party billing company maybe.  Good luck!


----------



## MaryKayDavid

Personally, (I don't know if you are working right now or not) if you are not working..take one day and volunteer and ask them to "teach" or give you that experience. I think 8 hours or 4 if you want would certainly qualify you for experience and a company gets free labor..I think it is a "win win" situation.


----------



## kwiegscpc

*frustrated*

I think that some of you are painting a rosey picture, when in reality, if you are not located in a large metro area or know of someone in a company to help you get in, it is VERY VERY difficult to get a position of any kind in coding. They all want experience, and yet, I definitely agree with another poster on this site that it is a catch 22 situation. How do you gain experience and knowledge and stay up to date and current with coding changes if they won't hire you and give you an opportunity to prove yourself. Even getting your foot in the door in a different area of a medical group is a challenge and when you do get into another part of the group, your new education that you have had in coding starts to fade over a period of time and parts of the training becomes lost.  I live in a rural area, 1 hour+ from any large city. I have all but given up in ever using my education in coding(which I truly love and enjoy) and have a career in that field. It is very sad.


----------



## ahmed

You can start with billing and wait for an opportunity. Many people started with billing and other related fields and gradually moved on to coding jobs.


----------



## apeck

Have you given a thought to your local health departmjent..I have suggested this many times before and that's where I got my start and now I'm in a hospital, as soon as i got that first year+ it opened the doors wides open!!! Also try starting in medical records of some sort just being able to put that on an application helps also. 

Good luck in your search..DON'T GIVE UP!!!!


----------



## laurensmom

what department did you start out in the health department???


----------



## apeck

Primary care, pediatrics and ob/gyn.... it's basically a grouo practice and the one I was at did all of these services so I got  variety of experience. Look on your states website for jobs. It's not always stated as coding so you have to read the description of the job.


----------



## Fairground

*Frustrated, too*

I totally agree with "frustrated".  In my area the bigger metropilitan areas are 1-2 hours away -- too far to communte and there is NOTHING in this area.  I have searched weekly since May when I got my CPC-A.  The same ol' story - the few jobs that are out there require 2-5 years experience.  I am working at my old admin job 3 days a week and at an internal med doctor 2 days.  He can't use me any more than that and I don't do any coding. (and they don't code correctly but won't listen to me).  I do mostly A/R and answer phones and don't make much $.   I am very discouraged and may just fall back on my years of administrative experience and forget this all together.


----------



## slackl

*Little nervous*

I am finishing school and I also joined the AAPC and will be studing for the exam. I am really nervous about finding a job but after I pass the exam I am thinking of taking an XTern ship to get some experience along with sending out resumes. I have read the above responses and am trying to learn how to get employment coding.


----------



## gwennie6

The Health Department is a great idea!  I am going to check into this!!! I too am frustrated in finding any type of work in the medical field.  I have applied for collections, billing, medical records, customer/patient relations-you name it.  Seems I am overqualified for some jobs and underqualified to code.

An xternship would be super!  There isn't anywhere in my area willing to sponsor one-paid or unpaid. I comprised a list of places and contact and submitted them to the AAPC.


----------



## LRKoschoreck

Do a search for managed care organizations in your state. One I know of just hired 2 coders right out of school. It's payer work, but you can get some provider experience along with it.

I got my start in claims processing and am now a physican coder, so don't rule out insurance companies just because it isn't your ideal workplace.


----------



## marandee

u r already a AAPC member - contact them about the Extern Program which doesn't pay but provides experience - this is what got me started today and I am trying to get answers as well to whether or not the locality I am in has any participants hiring externs - Good Luck  D


----------



## dsgn

lmikkola said:


> Do a search for managed care organizations in your state. One I know of just hired 2 coders right out of school. It's payer work, but you can get some provider experience along with it.
> 
> I got my start in claims processing and am now a physican coder, so don't rule out insurance companies just because it isn't your ideal workplace.



How long did it take you to become a physician coder?


----------



## LRKoschoreck

dsgn said:


> How long did it take you to become a physician coder?



I was a claims processor with the insurance company for a year, then used that experience to get in the door at a hospital. I took a medical records position for 2 years while I was taking the coding courses part time. Right after graduation I took my CPC exam and started working as an ER coder at the same hospital within a month... so 3 years.


----------



## luismarin1

bdoske said:


> I have recently got my CPC-A and have had a lot of denials on job positions. I am finding that most of the postings are wanting at least two years experience to qualify for the position. Therefore only having 1 year is not qualifying me for those jobs. Does anyone have an suggestions on how to over come this and how to sell yourself. I just find it frustrating trying to get a job with no experience but you need it to get hired. How do you get that experience without someone giving you a chance. Its a catch 22.



Ask the same places that you sent your resume to if they have any other positions available. (front desk, med. assistant, billing clerk, etc.) Then just work your way up little by little. Once they see your a good worker +PLUS have your CPC-A cert. they might consider you as there next biller.


----------

